# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Ihr habt mich

## AndreaW.

Ich weine,

ich weine rotz und wasser
es geht ihm (laut eigener Aussage) und seiner Stimme her gut. Ich kenne ihn. Er ist 58 und war immer stolz eine Frau zu haben, die 13 Jahre jünger ist.

Wir haben schöne Zeiten verbracht, ich denke wir werden sie auch wieder verbringen, aber ich vermute er wird sich nicht mehr vollwertig fühlen.

Aber ich denke ich bin im falschen Forum!

Bitte an wen (außer Psychoterapeuten) kann ich mich wenden

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Andrea,



> Aber ich denke ich bin im falschen Forum!


Das glaube ich nicht. In diesem Forum wird sich über alles ausgetauscht, was irgendwie mit Prostatakrebs zu tun hat, nicht umsonst haben wir das "Angehörigenforum" und das Forum "Prostatakrebs und Psyche", und zu letzterer Rubrik gibt es auch im "Forumextrakt" eine recht umfangreiche Seite, die sich vielleicht zu lesen lohnt, ferner auf der Seite des BPS das Hörbuch "Ein Krebs und eine Seele" von Gerd Unterstenhöfer, einem selbst schwer Betroffenen.
Vielleicht kannst Du aus diesen Verweisen etwas Mut schöpfen. Kopf hoch!

Ralf

----------


## dillinger

Nein, Andrea, wie schon Ralf gesagt hat, bist Du hier bestens aufgehoben..
keine Panik (würde Udo Lindenberg sagen.. "Hinterm-Horizont-gehts-weiter")
Gute Besserung für Deinen Mann!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## SAGI00

> ich weine rotz und wasser
> , aber ich vermute er wird sich nicht mehr vollwertig fühlen.


...........musst und solltest Du nicht! Ihm geht es gut, sagt ER, also nimm es so wie ER es sagt und ''dichte'' nichts dazu! Oder geht es um Dich ?
Ich weiss nicht wie lange sein Eingriff/ OP schon her ist (wie ich vermute). Erst nach einiger Zeit wirst Du -werdet Ihr sehen- wies IHM und somit Euch geht-
Aber um zu trösten: es wird immer besser!!
Ciao und alles Gute
Sigi

----------


## muehli_01

liebe andrea,

wenn du genug rotz und wasser geweint hast wirst du merken um was es wirklich geht..nämlich LEBEN!
Weine wenn dir danach ist,es vergeht auch wieder,und dein kopf wird wieder klar.rede mit deinem mann wie er sich fühlt.und wie mein vorredner schon sagte nix dazudichten,nimm einen psychoonkologen ins boot,er kann die euch helfen wenn ihr es zulasst.
also alles schön schritt für schritt und nicht alles auf einmal auch wenn es dir schwer erscheint.
es geht!
wünsche dir und deinem mann alles gute
gabi

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Andrea,

vieleicht sollten Sie sich trotz Ihrer Vorbehalte an einen Psychoonkologen wenden, das sind speziell ausgebildete Therapeuten für Krebskranke und ihren Partnerinnen:

*http://www.krebsinformation.de/wegwe...oonkologen.php*

Vielleicht muntert Sie meine kleine Geschichte vom Mandelbäumchen etwas auf. Ich war vor 13 Jahren an einem für damals unheilbar angesehenen Prostatakrebs erkrankt:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ndelb%E4umchen

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## walter.x

Hallo Andrea,
ihr braucht beide Mut, gegenseitiges Verständnis und Zuversicht. 
Dann dürfet Ihr auch keine therapeutische Hilfe benötigen. 
Ich -58-(wir) haben diese/eure  Ungewissheit über das Kommende
vor ziemlich genau 4 Jahren, einschl. viele (Selbst-)zweifel durchgemacht .
 Nun ist alles wieder "im Grünen" Bereich und ich deshalb nur noch wenig in diesem Forum.
Mein Erleben (siehe mein ausführliches Profil)  soll euch Mutmachen, wie das von vielen hier.
Mit Besten Wünschen für euch beide
Walter

----------

